# Best MMA Web Sie?



## JDenz (Dec 6, 2002)

I would say Sherdog just for pure MMA and news and interviews as well as there huge forum.  Anyone else out there have any others.  I don't really like the underground all that much even though Tito and Baroni, Vernon WHite and a couple others post there.  Bas posts on Sherdog enough said lol.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Dec 6, 2002)

I like http://www.mma.tv

Their underground forum is a diamond mine of info.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## Elfan (Mar 31, 2003)

Any other opinions? I don't care about the latest news but rather am more interested in articles, full fight videos, interviews and the like.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 31, 2003)

if you're looking for videos, sherdog has a pretty large wealth of highlight video clips of featured fighters. they're great...lots of knockouts and subs...

plus they have a lot of highlights from various matches....


----------



## Elfan (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *if you're looking for videos, sherdog has a pretty large wealth of highlight video clips of featured fighters. they're great...lots of knockouts and subs...
> 
> plus they have a lot of highlights from various matches.... *



I meant full fights, not highlights.  Once you have seen one high light clip you have seen them all.  They get boring real quick.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 1, 2003)

full fights eh...?

i think you're going to have to pay for those my man...


----------



## Elfan (Apr 1, 2003)

:-( Silly paying stuf.


----------



## baronv (Apr 2, 2003)

I like checking out www.fullcontactfighter.com, they usually have good reviews of recent MMA shows and update pretty routinely.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 2, 2003)

Corrected URL you had a stray comma:

http://www.fullcontactfighter.com


----------

